

Jobs dreamed to create his own wifi carrier operating within unlicensed spectrum - biscotti
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/11/steve-jobs-iphone-no-carrier/

======
patrickk
One happy side-effect (for Jobs) of Apple not running a network was that AT&T
got the blame when there were bandwidth issues due to heavy demand for data,
not Apple. ("I love my iPhone, but that damn AT&T network.....")

~~~
SquareWheel
Ah yes, and AT&T miraculously improved their network when the iPhone 4S came
out.

------
robmcm
I originaly thought the iphone would be an iChat client running only on data
via a network. With facetime and iMessage it looks like that's the way things
are heading...

Wireless networks are essentially ISPs.

------
xyzzyb
Interesting, along the lines of what <http://republicwireless.com> is trying
to do?

~~~
cshesse
I think the implication of the article is that it would not use an existing
carrier at all. Republic wireless still relies on traditional cell phone
networks to handle calls/data/texts when not in range of wifi.

